# opening morning squirrel pics!



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

they were stirring good this morning! figured w/ the high winds they would be on the ground...i was wrong


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats, can't wait to get out.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

At least you were smart enough to take the scattergun with you today. I learned my lesson last year when I took my scoped .22 on opening weekend. I missed 5 because they wouldn't stop long enough for me to take aim and I rushed the shots. Won't do that again.


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

motorcityhtps said:


> At least you were smart enough to take the scattergun with you today. I learned my lesson last year when I took my scoped .22 on opening weekend. I missed 5 because they wouldn't stop long enough for me to take aim and I rushed the shots. Won't do that again.


 yeah,especially w/ all the leaves still on...i hunt big timber so i need to knock em out of the brush:lol:


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats! nice haul


----------



## bearman49709 (Jun 1, 2008)

Glad to see they where out in you area, they were not out here. I spent 2 1/2 hours in the wood's and saw 1, guy hunting with me saw 2. I have hunted this same patch of woods for 13 out of the last 15 opeaning day's and most of time I get my limit with my .22lr.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I had a great opening weekend. Saturday, I went out by myself and saw about 8 squirrels. I ended up harvesting 2 and missing 1 with my new 410. I went to a different spot this morning and took a buddy on his first hunting trip ever. We ended up seeing 5 altogether. We each shot a pair. I think he's hooked!! 

We also had a nice-sized raccoon sneak up behind us first thing in the morning, and a year and a half old 3-point buck stopped to stare us down from about 10-15 yards away. 

Here's a pic of Jon on his first hunting trip.


----------



## chromedome1975 (Feb 8, 2009)

Got this limit yesterday. I might go back today when it stops raining. Squirrel and dumplings for dinner last night.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

We didn't see much of anything this Saturday. Picked up one fox and missed a black. Not very many acorns in the section of woods I was hunting and no fresh cuttings on the ground. Need to go another area.


----------

